# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  Hide IP Platinum 3.5 افضل برنامج لاخفاء الاي بي

## MR.X

*

Hide IP Platinum 3.5






افضل برنامج لاخفاء الايبي فهو يعطيك كل الحرية في النت ويقوم بدور اخفائك و تغيير الـ IP

نبذة عن البرنامج 

هل أنت قلق بشأن سريتك على الأنترنت؟ هل كنت تبحث برنامج يقوم بهاذا العمل ؟ اليك الحل مع هذا البرنامج الرائع يقوم البرنامج بأيجاد الأيبي ألياً وهكذا سوف تضمن سريتك وأخفاء عنوانك على الأنترنت انت لا عليك شيئ فقط شغل البرنامج وسوف يقوم بكامل عمله بسهولة أحمي نفسك من المواقع التي تزورها والمواقع التي تقوم بمراقبة كل تحركاتك على الأنترنت
وتستطيع التجسس عليك بواسطة عنوان اي بي للمعرفة معلوماتك الشخصية وأرسال الرسائل الدعائية من قبل المسوقين ووكالات الاعلانات من مميزات البرنامج .يقوم البرنامج بالبحث عن بروكسي مجهول ويجعلك مخفي عن مواقع الأنترنت التي تتجولها 
يبعد حاسوبك من هجمات لصوص الكمبيوتر بأخفاء اي بي برنامج رائع له الكثير من مميزات الرائعة

طريقة التنصيب والتفعيل






















قم بتشغيل البرنامج واتبع الشرح




تم تفعيل البرنامج

صور من البرنامج





البرنامج في المرفقات.
______

للامانة منقول للفائدة*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بسلموا على البرنامج شكرا الك

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور كثير يا مان 
جاري التحميل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا اكس مان 

اشتقنالك انته و برامجك

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالبرنامج

----------


## MR.X

*

شكرا على ردوكم يا جماعة .
اتمنى انكو تستفيدو من البرنامج .
وبوعدكو  بالمزيد انشاء الله .

الخير على الطريق*

----------


## coconut

مرحبا أكشن مان 

مشكور على البرنامج و ننتظر جديدك المفيد

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coconut
					

مرحبا أكشن مان 

مشكور على البرنامج و ننتظر جديدك المفيد



اهلين صديقي .

مشكور على ردك والجديد على الطريق ان شاء الله*

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لك يا ماكس ولكن اذا سمحت اريد برنامج  تحميل لعمل تبويت في غرف اليا هو اذا سمحت

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashrafwater
					

شكرا لك يا ماكس ولكن اذا سمحت اريد برنامج  تحميل لعمل تبويت في غرف اليا هو اذا سمحت


اشرف صديقي كيفك في البداية.

انا وصلني طلبك .

وبعثنلك البرامج الي انت طلبتها بس للاسف انت مش مفعل خدمة استقبال الرسائل من الاعضاء.

اجمالا احكي معي على ايميلي 079980

ياهو .
انا بستناك .*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا ربيع برنامج مهم كثير واكثر من رائع ويسلمووووووو :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان
					

شكرا ربيع برنامج مهم كثير واكثر من رائع ويسلمووووووو




على راسي يامان.

كلك زوق*

----------


## The~Killer

thamk u

----------


## The~Killer

ليش الواحد لازم يشارك 50 مشاركة عشان يشووف الروابط؟

----------


## الملك العراقي

مشكووور

----------


## thunder

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssss

----------

